# Anyone familiar with Maui fishing



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like I'll be spending 10 days in Maui early March. 

The ole lady will make me spend a bunch of that time laying on a beach but I should be able to get out hunting or fishing a couple of times. 


How's the fishing. Are the sports charters worth it? 

Any suggestions?

Any fishing off shore? 

I think we are going to rent a condo right on the ocean in Kaanapali. But I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> Looks like I'll be spending 10 days in Maui early March.
> 
> The ole lady will make me spend a bunch of that time laying on a beach but I should be able to get out hunting or fishing a couple of times.
> 
> ...



Well it depends. What do you want to catch? How do you like to fish?

You do not need a license to fish in Hawaii. You can shore fish. You will see a lot a locals fishing from shore. There is some (not much) flats type fishing - there are even some bone fish. Mainly it is offshore fishing - and close to shore at that. Think the side of a mountain under water.

Most likely you are going to go out with someone and drag hardware. You have a chance of catching something big. (It took my three tries to catch anything fishing this way - and then it was small).

If you really want to catch fish you would be better off bottom fishing. If you dive or snorkel you might want to think about spearfishing. You do not need a gun, many of the locals just use hand spears. (you might want to think about doing something you cannot do in Michigan)

You will be at the end of whale season so if you want to go out whale watching do it when you first get there. You should be able to see them from your condo without any effort but there is something different about seeing them from a boat. I would suggest Pacific Whale Foundation. Go out and lay in the water and just listen to the whales sing. (Black Rock near the Sheraton is a good place for this)

Go up the top of Haleakala to see the sun rise. Bring a coat - you could get snow. Consider a day trip to the Big Island if you want to see lava flowing. You can fly out of west Maui (just up the hill from where you are staying) to most of the other islands for under $200 round trip. You do not even have to go through TSA. https://www.mokuleleairlines.com/route-map/

Take a surf lesson - you should be able to surf right in front of your condo or close by. Do not think of the Pipeline, these will be small swells. 

There is some good hunting with several type of pheasants. Hawaii has some fairly strict gun laws so be careful.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

I've gone there twice to troll for billfish and tuna. Honestly, I was very disappointed. Fished all day for 2 days in a row, over 2 years. I think we only caught one sailfish and the tuna were few and far between. I've had better luck in the Florida Keys. Different operators both times.

IMO, nothing beats the pacific side of Costa Rica. 

I don't know about other forms of fishing there, but there were some nice reefs in Kauai.

I saw some signs on Maui about deer hunting, and I know they have hog hunting too, might want to check their DNR website for more info on that. 

If you're on Maui, you've got to do the bike ride down Haleakala and the drive to Hana. That, and surfing or stand-up-paddleboard.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

There was a thread the other day on the best hamburger. Cheeseburgers in Paradise ( In Lahaina) made my list.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

Northernfisher said:


> There was a thread the other day on the best hamburger. Cheeseburgers in Paradise ( In Lahaina) made my list.


I started that thread. Apparently I'm a cheeseburger novice and have a lot of traveling to do. I've never been to that restaurant, if I ever make it back to Hawaii, I'll check it out.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> Well it depends. What do you want to catch? How do you like to fish?
> 
> You do not need a license to fish in Hawaii. You can shore fish. You will see a lot a locals fishing from shore. There is some (not much) flats type fishing - there are even some bone fish. Mainly it is offshore fishing - and close to shore at that. Think the side of a mountain under water.
> 
> ...


Thanks Northernfisher, that's exactly the kind of advise I was looking for. 

I would love to tangle with a Marlin but more realistically I would like to go out catch a few fish and be able to eat a couple of fresh dinners. 

Plan on doing a bunch of snorkeling. I had a reef tank for years and am very intrigue by the biodiversity of coral reefs. 

I just saw some bottom fishing charters. Are the fish they catch edible? Lol. From the pictures Dem dare aren't Michigan fish.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> I started that thread. Apparently I'm a cheeseburger novice and have a lot of traveling to do. I've never been to that restaurant, if I ever make it back to Hawaii, I'll check it out.


You can see it from the fishing docks and the banyan tree - about a block to the north right on the water. As long as you are making the trip have the burger, (Cheese of course). They are better than the place upstairs across from the tree.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Lumberman said:


> Thanks Northernfisher, that's exactly the kind of advise I was looking for.
> 
> I would love to tangle with a Marlin but more realistically I would like to go out catch a few fish and be able to eat a couple of fresh dinners.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of fish that are eatable. DO NOT eat the peacock grouper, they are likely to have ciguatera. You do not hear about it but my understanding is the locals eat a lot of goat fish, bottom fish you can catch from shore. http://thisfish.info/fishery/species/hawaiian-goatfish/
You might want to check out a shore fishing guide. I have not fished with them but here is a link: https://mauishorefishingguides.com/

If you are a diver: http://www.lahainadivers.com/content/molokini-scuba-diving-with-lahaina-divers 
The back side is for experienced divers only as you can be in 1,000 plus foot of water in less than a few minutes. If you have and aquarium and like lots of different kinds of fish, the inside is a fish bowl. A bit of a boat ride and the link is just a link, although I think I have dove with them and they are fine.
You will see lots of turtles pretty much wherever you go. If you do not have mask fins and snorkel just rent them there. *A dive skin is a really good idea.* It will keep you warmer and help keep you from getting a bad sunburn. (remember you are further south than the keys in Florida)
If you are there on a full or new moon you might want to try a day on Moloka'i for bone fish. If you are really adventurous just stay there - it can be far cheaper. It will be a much slower pace. I have dreamed about fishing with this guy: http://hallelujahhoufishing.com/

From where you are at it is a short trip - easy over and back in a day for under $140 - no TSA. You can also rent kayaks and fish the flats or just enjoy the beaches. Plus you get away from the faster pace of Maui and get to see real Hawaii. The trip to Hana will give you a favor of that. 

Maui offers a lot - just look at the map of the climate zones: https://livingonmauinow.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/maui-lifezone-map.jpg 

*Make sure you plan some time to hike to some of the waterfalls.*


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Maui charters are in the $1000-1200 range and up. Seems like the more successful charters leave dock about 3 am or so to hit the FAD's (Fish bouys) at day break for the early bite, then troll the remainder of the day. Getting up for that is easier in the front end of the trip given the 6 hr time difference. From what I've heard, some dolphin and wahoo are available in the channel between the islands, sometimes they get a few and sometimes they don't. A couple of interesting options are there is a guy in Kihei that does kayak charters, also a guy on Molokai that does a lot of guiding for big bones, trevally and such. You will see lots of people shorefishing, especially at night and early am. giant trevally (ulua) being the main target. 

Lots and lots of good eats on Maui, especially for fish. Gazebo in Napili for breakfast and it's 5 star views, Paia Fish House for fish sandwiches (try the opah), Leilani's for Hula Pie (1 is enough for 2 people), Honokowai Okazuya & Deli just up the road from the main Kaanapali main drag for local style carryout (reasonably priced too-), and a ton of other places. Top dog is Mama's Fish House toward Paia, but make sure to get reservations. Have fun.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

REG said:


> Maui charters are in the $1000-1200 range and up. Seems like the more successful charters leave dock about 3 am or so to hit the FAD's (Fish bouys) at day break for the early bite, then troll the remainder of the day. Getting up for that is easier in the front end of the trip given the 6 hr time difference. From what I've heard, some dolphin and wahoo are available in the channel between the islands, sometimes they get a few and sometimes they don't. A couple of interesting options are there is a guy in Kihei that does kayak charters, also a guy on Molokai that does a lot of guiding for big bones, trevally and such. You will see lots of people shorefishing, especially at night and early am. giant trevally (ulua) being the main target.
> 
> Lots and lots of good eats on Maui, especially for fish. Gazebo in Napili for breakfast and it's 5 star views, Paia Fish House for fish sandwiches (try the opah), Leilani's for Hula Pie (1 is enough for 2 people), Honokowai Okazuya & Deli just up the road from the main Kaanapali main drag for local style carryout (reasonably priced too-), and a ton of other places. Top dog is Mama's Fish House toward Paia, but make sure to get reservations. Have fun.


It looks like you know. Am I correct that if you want bill fish, you fish the Kona coast? Or like someone said costs rica


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Haven't been to Kona, but heard same thing. Prices can be more reasonable too, as it's a short run to the fishing grounds on Kona. Heard the same about Costa Rica, Panama even better from guys that I know that have been lucky enough (and richer) to fish there.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

REG said:


> A couple of interesting options are there is a guy in Kihei that does kayak charters, also a guy on Molokai that does a lot of guiding for big bones, trevally and such.


Do not use Jon Jon in Kihei. He is expensive and spends more time fishing himself. I guided a guide in Hawaii and he confirmed such and the reviews repeat the sentiment. The Molokai guide is a bit unique but runs a fair deal and the fishing can be good. It will be a short day however.

After being there and talking to locals and then guiding a guide from the islands, I would probably just relax and do other things than fishing next time. Or maybe renting a kayak myself and heading out with some bait just off shore. Most results otherwise are to expensive for the potential return.....my 2 cents.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Do not use Jon Jon in Kihei. He is expensive and spends more time fishing himself. I guided a guide in Hawaii and he confirmed such and the reviews repeat the sentiment. The Molokai guide is a bit unique but runs a fair deal and the fishing can be good. It will be a short day however.
> 
> After being there and talking to locals and then guiding a guide from the islands, I would probably just relax and do other things than fishing next time. Or maybe renting a kayak myself and heading out with some bait just off shore. Most results otherwise are to expensive for the potential return.....my 2 cents.


I do not disagree. That said if you want to add Hawaii to your list of places that you have fished and caught fish, bottom or shore fish.

Also one last IMPORTANT thought, just because you caught it does not mean that it is yours. Most of the boats in Hawaii have a "its the boats fish" policy. They might give you some for diner but do not count on it. *They will sell what you catch.*


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Do not use Jon Jon in Kihei. He is expensive and spends more time fishing himself. I guided a guide in Hawaii and he confirmed such and the reviews repeat the sentiment. The Molokai guide is a bit unique but runs a fair deal and the fishing can be good. It will be a short day however.
> 
> After being there and talking to locals and then guiding a guide from the islands, I would probably just relax and do other things than fishing next time. Or maybe renting a kayak myself and heading out with some bait just off shore. Most results otherwise are to expensive for the potential return.....my 2 cents.


Yeah, saw that too last time I went out that way, but it seems most of the complaints emanated from his inshore trips. Do you know if he also plays and lands fish on the offshore trips too? Seemed like that would be a fun, unique trip, but I would totally agree I wouldn't want to pay for something like that just to be a spectator.

There's a small tackle shop that used to be in Honokowai, right by Fish Market Maui but I believe they are now in Lahaina. The woman I talked to was helpful pointing out shore spots to fish, also I believe they rent tackle.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey I was just looking on line and found this:

http://www.fishingfromthebeachhawaii.com/surf-fishing.html

I thought you might be interested. A quick flight to Molokai is nothing from where you will be. It looks like they do Maui also.

Good luck.


----------

